# Lens for shooting 5 spots??



## 3Dmaniac (May 25, 2009)

ive always shoot dots just using a pin, time to upgrade, what type of lens does everybody use? I see alot about the ones that are clear in the middle and the rest of the lens is blurry..thought bout going that route...or the ones with a huge dot in the center that covers the X comlpletely..thanks guys and gals!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I use a 4X DY lens with a bi specteral dot....

The dot in the middles actually black.......and no there aren't really two bubbles in the scope....the flash made it look funny :wink:


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Home made frosty lenses. Contact paper is all you need!! Orange circle is 6X for outdoors, and black circle is 5X for indoors.


----------



## Texas9 (Oct 23, 2009)

I use a centered drilled 2x lense with a .019 green fiber


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

Been trying the the contact paper myself so far been so good.


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

TrueSpot lens....6x middle with 2x outer....


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

Tru spot 6x 3/8" grind.


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*Tru-Spot*

6X 1/4", for everything. I am also using a green clarifier. Some will say you don't need it. But I have tried with, and without. I most definately prefer with!


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

outback jack said:


> Tru spot 6x 3/8" grind.


...with a #2 clarifier, I use this for all indoor and FITA and Target rounds....


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*I may?*

Give the contact paper thing a try? I really like the looks of that! I know several top shooters doing this, with great results! How are you all cutting the center out? How do you find, and keep the center to cut it? What size circle are you guys cutting out? Are you putting the stick on circle on first, or the contact paper? I have tried the Britesite Vegas Top gun. But it was not very clear. I tried several diferent clarifiers, and could never get it as clear as the tru-Spot. I liked the frosted concept though.


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

6X with .010 pin


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

true spot 6X-3/8. I use it for all indoor, Field, and FITA.


----------



## IA-PRO (Nov 7, 2002)

*Lens*

True spot 6-3/8 or 8-1/2
last year indoor used the 8
this year been using the 6 for every thing indoor and field


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Specialty archery 1,5/8 scope with an 8x lens,black dot,green clarifier.


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

Scott.Barrett said:


> ...with a #2 clarifier, I use this for all indoor and FITA and Target rounds....


I'm using a #1 clarifier with mine.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

pennysdad said:


> Give the contact paper thing a try? I really like the looks of that! I know several top shooters doing this, with great results! How are you all cutting the center out? How do you find, and keep the center to cut it? What size circle are you guys cutting out? Are you putting the stick on circle on first, or the contact paper? I have tried the Britesite Vegas Top gun. But it was not very clear. I tried several diferent clarifiers, and could never get it as clear as the tru-Spot. I liked the frosted concept though.


This past year is used an empty .30 cal casing, that I used a deburring tool to sharpen up the edge, then just cut a hole into the contact paper. I treid the 6X indoors recently, and used a 2314 shaft. Just heated up the end, and burned a hole in it. I still prefer the 5X indoors, and will stick with the 6X outdoors. Jesse B. helped me out with my set up and what he recommended. I'm pretty sure he uses a 2315 shaft for all his set ups. The .30 cal casing gives me just the look I want. I see just about half the 8 ring. Just seems to help me float a little better, rather than trying to hold it dead still on just the gold. That's the nice thing of the contact paper, you can change to all different size hole til you find what you like. Here's a link for different types of frosty contact paper. I can do plenty of lenses in my life time for the little I spent...LOL http://www.decorativefilm.com/ecart/categories.asp?cID=4&c=12751


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

I don't like a pin or a dot for indoors. I either shoot a frosted lens, or just a stick on circle. I find my aim to be much more relaxed when I am not trying to keep a dot in the center. With the frosted lens or the circle all I do is look at the center. If I am focused on the X the arrow goes there (most of the time:embara


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

up!


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

archerpap said:


> Home made frosty lenses. Contact paper is all you need!! Orange circle is 6X for outdoors, and black circle is 5X for indoors.


Couple questions....

How do you stick the paper to the lens, and where do you get the black and orange circles?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

jrmysell said:


> Couple questions....
> 
> How do you stick the paper to the lens, and where do you get the black and orange circles?


To answer your 2nd question. Check out Lancaster part numbers:
2010015
2010014
2010018
4080055 - my favorite (Orange), but I don't use a ring
4080081

And don't forget LAS has free shipping today & tomorrow (12/3 & 12/4) for $10 & more orders.


----------



## josh_X_wny (Oct 18, 2006)

pragmatic_lee said:


> To answer your 2nd question. Check out Lancaster part numbers:
> 2010015
> 2010014
> 2010018
> ...


My email said orders of $100 or more. Might have to order those B-Stingers everyone is raving about...

I use the gunstar rings from lancaster. A black ring on the vegas face and a orange ring on the blue face both with a 6x feather vision verde lens, and a green clarifier. 

I would NOT but the "NEW" X-Spot aiming dots, maybe I got a bad batch but mine were junk, would not stick to anything. 

I tried the frosted setup and did not like it because I could not see through it to make sure I was on the right spot. I have a new setup I am going to try tonight. Its a wide white ring with my normal orange ring in the center. should block out most of the target other then the center but still let me make sure I am on the right spot.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

josh_hoyt_wny said:


> My email said orders of $100 or more.


You are correct - it's $100 or more.


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> I use a 4X DY lens with a bi specteral dot....
> 
> The dot in the middles actually black.......and no there aren't really two bubbles in the scope....the flash made it look funny :wink:


I like how you roll, Hornet. That scope set-up is EXACTLY what I was planning on going with. I am not sure I fully understand why some have frosted out a large portion of their lenses, though. 

Having shot through both frosted and clear lenses. . .The clear lens with a small circle dot is probably the easiest for me to deal with. I also like the crosshair style.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

josh_hoyt_wny said:


> I tried the frosted setup and did not like it because I could not see through it to make sure I was on the right spot. I have a new setup I am going to try tonight. Its a wide white ring with my normal orange ring in the center. should block out most of the target other then the center but still let me make sure I am on the right spot.


The frosted lens does take a little bit to get used to. The first time I tried it, I shot about 10 shots, and took it off. After Vegas, I was bound and determined to make it work. I shot through it, and played with different size holes to find the right size for me. After indoors was over, I was so used to shooting them, that I just wasn't comfortable with a dot outdoors, so I again tried some different size holes on my 6X lens, and found what I liked best. Been shooting them ever since, ands won't shoot anything else. Jesse B. gave me a lot of info on these, and I tried what he liked, but just didn't work for me. I only ever came close to shooting the wrong target once, and that was at indoor states. I was on the target beside me, but realized it when I saw an arrow go in it...LOL. As far as the contact paper sticking on the lens, it's just got a sticky back that you can peel and stick. The circles are just what the other guys said. I use Specialty Archery's circles, but have also used the Gunstar circles. They have a paper in the pack to align the circles on your lens, just use that "jig" to align the contact paper, as the hole will already be in the contact paper. After it's on, just outline the hole with the circles of your choice(size and color).


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Another thing some of guys that shoot BH may want to try is....take a regular 10/32 bowhunter pin(no fiber optics), they will have a little metal ball on the end, but it is all one piece. Mix up some 2 part epoxy, and start to make a bigger ball on the end. You'll have to keep spinning it to keep the epoxy from running down until it hardens, then do it again, until you have a decent size ball on the end. I then took a black sharpie, and blackened the end(ball). I just mounted the rod in the rod holder of a sure loc sight, and sighted it in. I made the ball just a little smaller than the entire yellow ring when I was at full draw. If you make it, and it's to small, just make up more epoxy. Light don't affect it like it does fibers, no batteries to die for the fibers, and it's rock solid on the spot. I only ever shot it indoors, and it always worked for me. First time I ever shot a 5 spot was at Mids in 2007, and I shot BHFS. I shot a 57X, but Timmy beat me with a 60X. I finished 2nd my first time. I tried green fibers on 5 spots, but don't show up near as good. I'll try to post some pics of the pins later if I can find any.


----------



## josh_X_wny (Oct 18, 2006)

archerpap said:


> The frosted lens does take a little bit to get used to. The first time I tried it, I shot about 10 shots, and took it off. After Vegas, I was bound and determined to make it work. I shot through it, and played with different size holes to find the right size for me. After indoors was over, I was so used to shooting them, that I just wasn't comfortable with a dot outdoors, so I again tried some different size holes on my 6X lens, and found what I liked best. Been shooting them ever since, ands won't shoot anything else. Jesse B. gave me a lot of info on these, and I tried what he liked, but just didn't work for me. I only ever came close to shooting the wrong target once, and that was at indoor states. I was on the target beside me, but realized it when I saw an arrow go in it...LOL. As far as the contact paper sticking on the lens, it's just got a sticky back that you can peel and stick. The circles are just what the other guys said. I use Specialty Archery's circles, but have also used the Gunstar circles. They have a paper in the pack to align the circles on your lens, just use that "jig" to align the contact paper, as the hole will already be in the contact paper. After it's on, just outline the hole with the circles of your choice(size and color).


I was able to try my new setup last night and really like it so far. It looks like your lens just replace the frosting with a white ring and leave 1/4" of lens all the way around the outside. The white covers all the blue on the 5 spot so when I am locked onto the X, all I see is white. I do have a gunstar ring outlining the inside of the white ring. Sounds like the same theory as the frosted lens, but the clear area on the outside gives me the comfort of knowing what target I am on. 

55X last night, but should have been better, just have to get rid of the few mental lapses, between that and if I could hold a little better I would be all set.

B-stingers are on the way to hopefully help with the latter.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

I've ended up with a 6X, #1 clarifier and a large homemade stick on ring for indoors. I don't have experience with the indoor game to add, but I did learn the hard way that works great for me outside doesn't work well inside. Until last night my best scores were still outside....now I've found a combo that's working well.


----------

